

Ask HN: If you charge online, can you help us to define what to work next? - malditojavi

We at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;quaderno.io are running a survey in order to understand more what are the current pains when it comes to charge online.<p>It would help us a lot if you take a couple of minutes to give your feedback or share your insights.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quaderno.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;wbMyiH<p>Link to survey is there but feel free to comment in this thread if there is something you would like to point out.<p>Thanks for your time
======
malditojavi
[https://quaderno.typeform.com/to/wbMyiH](https://quaderno.typeform.com/to/wbMyiH)
Copy/pasteing link here so you can click directly.

